# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Huarochirí celebra Festival de la Chirimoya con premiación a la fruta más grande del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Huarochirí, may. 31 (ANDINA)-* La alcaldesa de la provincia de Huarochirí, Rosa Vásquez Cuadrado, informó que hoy se celebrará el XIV Festival de la Chirimoya en la comunidad de Santo Toribio de Cumbe, ubicado a la altura del kilómetro 45 de la Carretera Central.    
Según precisó, durante la celebración se premiará a la chirimoya más grande del Perú y se elegirá a la Señorita Chirimoya 2009. 
La burgomaestre resaltó que esta fruta es considerada como producto bandera del Perú y es la mejor del mundo por su exquisito sabor y su enorme tamaño. 
Incluso se le conoce como el viagra andino por su riqueza en grasas, proteínas, sales minerales y vitamina A, que le dan un contenido calórico significativo, manifestó. 
Del mismo modo, aseguró que este festival promete muchas novedades porque habrá concursos gastronómicos con la presentación de la chirimoya en muchas variedades como tortas, kekes, helados, el chiripisco sour, entre otros. 
Asimismo, habrá presentaciones artísticas, danzas, y competencias deportivas.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú será la economía 26 más grande del mundo en el 2050, según banco HSBC Artículo: Marca Perú obtuvo diez premios en festival El Ojo de Iberoamérica Artículo: A papear: hoy se celebra el Día Nacional de la Papa ¡XVI Festival Turístico de la Chirimoya 2009 fue todo un éxito! Palta, banano orgánico y chirimoya del Perú tienen futuro en China

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Localidad de la provincia de Huarochirí es famosa por la calidad de este fruto*  *Lima, jun. 01 (ANDINA).-* Una chirimoya de un poco más de dos kilos de peso, que resaltó frente a sus demás competidoras gracias a la calidad de su textura, logró el primer lugar de la XIV Festival Chirimoya Cumbe 2009, realizado ayer en el campo ferial del pueblo de Santo Toribio de Cumbe, distrito de San Mateo de Otao, provincia de Huarochirí, Lima.  
La productora Mary Gonzales Capcha, quien ya había concursado en otras oportunidades -inclusive el año pasado logró el segundo lugar-, esta vez se hizo del premio más preciado en Santo Toribio de Cumbe, pueblo con tradición de productor de chirimoyas desde 1940.  
Mi esposo trabaja la tierra todos los años, aplicando diversas técnicas y utilizando abono orgánico, lo que permite mantener la calidad de la chirimoya de Cumbe, explicó la ganadora a la agencia Andina.  
Por su dulzura y textura, las chirimoyas de Cumbe son las favoritas del mercado nacional y también se venden en algunos mercados latinoamericanos; por ello mismo, cientos de familias llegaron de toda Lima para participar ayer del 14º Festival Chirimoya Cumbe, donde los productores vendieron directamente la chirimoya a 3.5 nuevos soles el kilo. 
En el festival también se ofrecieron tortas, helados, chupetes, ñeques, pies, yogures y tejas elaboradas con chirimoya.  
Juan Pérez Vargas, alcalde de San Mateo de Otao, explicó que el pedido que hacen los productores al Gobierno Central es continuar mejorando la carretera Puente Cupiche-Cumbe, en un desvío de la carretera Central, para comercializar directamente las chirimoyas en el mercado de Lima Metropolitana, obviando a los intermediarios, mejorando los precios, y también para tener más posibilidades de exportación, ya que se trata de una fruta muy delicada que, madura, sólo dura cinco días. 
Pérez recordó que Chirimoya Cumbe es una marca registrada debidamente en el Indecopi, y que los productores trabajancon el Ministerio de Agricultura para continuar mejorando la calidad de la chirimoya y superar las barreras sanitarias para su exportación, a gran escala, hacia mercados como Estados Unidos y Europa.  *Foto: ANDINA / Norman Cordova*

----------

